# iPad 32GO ou 64 GO?



## salutlolo (23 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir quelle format choisir entre 32GO ou 64GO pour un iPad 4. Je prévois utiliser environ 20GO pour les apps, 25GO pour la musique, 10GO pour les films et 1GO pour les livres. Quelle format me suggéré vous? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Arlequin (23 Avril 2013)

salutlolo a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir quelle format choisir entre 32GO ou 64GO pour un iPad 4. Je prévois utiliser environ 20GO pour les apps, 25GO pour la musique, 10GO pour les films et 1GO pour les livres. Quelle format me suggéré vous? Merci d'avance.



20+25+10+1= ?

c'est sûr ça valait bien un sondage


----------



## noufnouf84 (23 Avril 2013)

Question b&#234;te, r&#233;ponse b&#234;te


----------



## Arlequin (25 Avril 2013)

noufnouf84 a dit:


> Question bête, réponse bête



Ma réponse est logique

Bête, je ne vois pas en quoi


----------

